# Tyne Sailors' Home records



## thelebrity (Apr 25, 2012)

I am trying to find guestbooks or other records from the Tyne Sailors' Home which was situated at the New Quay, North Shields at least until the late 1930's. Neither the North Tyneside central Library nor the Tyne and Wear Archives and Museums have anything from this institution. Does anyone know of other places to look for records? Any tip will be greatly appreciated.

sincerely,
Per Helge Seglsten,
Oppegard, Norway


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Why not try the Missions to Seamen or the Apostleship of the Sea ... they may have information about which organisation ran the Tyne Sailors Home. From their you may be able to find out where the records (if any) are kept Both will be google-able. Good luck.

John T


----------



## peter3807 (Oct 11, 2006)

I can't help with the complete records but some time ago I found the home in the 1901 UK census where my Great Aunt aged 17 was working as a kitchen maid.Seamen of many nationalities were living there including one who interestingly gave his place of birth as Falkland Islands, Cape Horn.


----------



## peter3807 (Oct 11, 2006)

On checking further the home was a charitable organisation.

From the 1868 Gazeteer.

" There are numerous charitable institutions, including the North Shields and Tynemouth dispensary, situated in Church-street; the Tyne Sailors' home, situated on the New Quay, and presented to the town in 1856 by the late Duke of Northumberland; the Master Mariners' Asylum, on the Tynemouth road "

Built in 1806 by the Duke of Northumberland, the New Quay was the town’s first deep-water quay. It provided an open area for a market, fairs and a first rate hotel, the Northumberland Arms... which in the 1960’s gained some notoriety as ‘The Jungle’. The Sailors Home to its east was added in 1851. It was supported by the Duke and with £3000 subscribed by the public. 



Peter


----------



## peter3807 (Oct 11, 2006)

L/PA/1009 Jubilee of the Tyne Sailors' Home

One reference in the Tyne and Wear Archives


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

Just thinking of the Simpsons Hotel in Jarrow/Hebburn. This also was a sailors home in the 60/70's.???


----------



## thelebrity (Apr 25, 2012)

*Thank you!*

Thanks for all the tips. I'll check out your leads, and tell you if I find anything.

Per Helge


----------

